# how to hold my pigeon the right way



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

when i go to check on my pigeons (looking for black stuff in there mouth) i dont know how to hold my pigeons the right way. because i have a small coop and when i try to get them they fly away from me, and i dont want them to get hurt. 



pk


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

A picture of your setup would be helpful. If they are outdoor birds, you need 
a safe room so that you can close a door behind you before you open
the door to their area. If you are talking about looking for canker (it is usally
noted for being a cheesy yellow button or growth but also can be whitish in coloration), and your birds are not comfortable w/being held, you can bird
burrito them by wrapping a dish towel or the like around their wings to immobilize them so that you can have a look. I'm sure as both you and the
birds become accustomed to one another, you will be able to just put them
in your lap and examine them.

fp


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

its just when i try to get them they go crazy and may hury them self!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It helps if you pretend you are busy with something else, and not the least interested in catching or even looking at them. Remember that pigeons have excellent vision and are adept at reading your body language. The more time you spend puttering around in their area, the quicker they will become relaxed in your presence. Good luck!


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok here is the pic of my pigeon coop. this might not work at all but here it goes


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

PK....( that used to stand for preachers kid...... )....glad it's change to Pigeon Kid...........
First of all, pigeons are flighty by nature. No loft full of birds are going to sit around on perches and let you walk around and pick them up one by one anytime you want to. Just doesn't work like that.
One thing you can do is go into the coop for a little while, 30 minutes or so as often as you can and just hang out. Don't move around. Don't try to catch the birds. Just talk to them and let them be around you. One mistake that fanciers make is going into a loft and chasing the birds for whatever reason. Every time they go in there, they are after a bird. The birds come to expect that when you come in, they're going to be chased. 
Just sit for a while, nice and quiet, then get up and walk out. This will calm them down SOME, but not totally.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

so you want me to just go inside the coop and just sit in there and after 30 min i should leave. ok i get it so when i go to get the pigeons they think i just will sit for a while and then i grab them. is this correct?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeon kid said:


> so you want me to just go inside the coop and just sit in there and after 30 min i should leave. ok i get it so when i go to get the pigeons they think i just will sit for a while and then i grab them. is this correct?


You may still have to chase them when you need to catch one, but by them not knowing when you come in whether you are there for a "Visit" or a "Capture", they won't automatically be scared. If you go in and just sit with them, in a little while, they'll come over to investigate you. Mine pick at my toes or shoes, hop up on my knee and are not scared at all. It takes a lot of time and effort to calm down birds in a loft. Birds in a loft are completely different from a few house pets. You just have to be as calm around them as you can be, try to tame them as much as possible and from there, just let them be pigeons. It's bred into them to be wary of anything that's not a pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, and by the way, you have a very nice loft. The chicken wire concerns me a bit, but it really depends on what type of wild life you have running around your area. Is the loft divided into two sections?


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

yes it is divided. and mostly cats but they dont bother













pk


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You might want to put a screen on top of the wire too, it will keep mosquitos and other bugs out too.
Your loft is very nice and your birds are beautiful.
Why do you want to chase them anyway?
As Renee mentioned, it will take a lot of time and patience to tame them, but it can be done. Spending time with them and talking to them will tame them in time. Then you can get up slowly to each of them and talk to them without touching.
I noticed when I talk to each one of them individually they let me touch their feet first. They don't mind it and in time they let me pet them. Some will let me pick them up without a problem, but some just don't like to be petted, you have to respect that.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Beautiful kitty there...just be careful.


Linda


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

My pigeons do trust me and allow me to pet them for 5 secs n move away.. But are still a hastle to catch.. 

Though this may sound like deciet but heres how i do it:-

1. Find their most favorite food (by observing what they eat first and the fastest)

2. Give them less food a night b4 so that they're a bit hungry by the next day

3. Take that favourite food and put some seeds on your hand and wait for them to come to you

4. As they eat, slighlty move ur hand underneathe them and within a blink of a second grab them

5. After their "cheack-up", give em their favourite "snack" and let free..

Try it but not when they're feeding babies!


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

Why do you want to chase them anyway?


i dont want to chase them i just want to look for a problem or if i want to isolate one of them i want to hold them the wright way so them dont get hurt.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a thread that may also be helpful regarding the proper way to hold a pigeon: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19507

Terry


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thanks for the help.
and the sitting in the coop seams well. they just do whatever they allways do. but its cramp in there!




pk


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Might have to remodel over the summer while the weather is good.  

fp


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ya im working on a new (bigger) pigeon coop. i will get the pic for you guys!


----------

